# She Loves Me Or Not???



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 22, 2008)

hello friends,

            Nice to see u all. U all r enjoying like earlier. I m back after two months with a problem again .

         Actually problem started when I chatted with a gal online. This was my first time online chat in a dating site. I usually chat with yahoo messanger but only with my personal friends n my brothers. Before continuing I tell u that i m very simple n very truth loving guy but easily believe on anyone. 

              So, I greeted her n she replied too. Then I asked her e-mail id but after two or three talkings she gave it to me. I should tell something about her too.She belongs to an European country. She is younger than me n very beautiful too. She is of 17-18 n I m of 20.She is crazy for dance. She study now n wants to become a lawyer.etc etc.
                       Then our chat came on MSN messanger. We chatted about each other. She told that she dont have Boyfriend n asked that if i have gf too. I replied in negative(Really I dont have). 
                  Earlier she behave like normal but later she start flirting(but I later realize this). she said like that I m ur galfriend u must accept (after xchanging our pics n a lot of talk too)that n said that I m the first person whom she is listening for so long time, means that she took my trust that she really like me. U were thinking that how can i so easily trusted on her but our talk  went like so that i have to trust her (n u know about me that i trust anyone very easily(she completely fooled me)). Later she said that she have a boyfriend there in her country. I went angry n told that she shouldnt hurted me like that. N also told her that she is second person who hurted me most in my life. our hot talk went for half an hour. i told that i m not that kind of boy n she shouldnt flirt me like that.n that I still chatted with her if she told about her boyfriend in the beginning.


            After that half an hour, she changed n became normal (i think so  ). She told that now she understood me. N She started apolizing me. She apolized for atleast 10-12 times, n said that she is xtremely sorry for that. n also told that she dont have boyfriend too there,she said this too 20 times n admitted that she was lieing. Everytime I said that I cant believe u. But she said that i must believe her a little. Lastly she said that she really want me as his boyfriend. After such thing (she did what she can) I forgived her but prohibited her for lieing again. She also admitted that she will never lie again to me. Thus we become lovers. She proposed me first n later i also but still not believe her (u know that the first impression is the last impression).

     So this was the story of 10th April 2008, Since then we have shared very things xcept phone no.( some of my friends prohibited from this n she dont want to, tried to give but not accepted bcaz if she gives me i also have to give my no.) She shared every secrets of her n many thing about her family too. She also told about her past life n what she had suffered in her life too.She also asked whether my mum will accept her or not. She wake for me till 1-1:30am n given me 13 photos of herself (very personal too  ). In a 2hr. chat she says this atleast 6-8 times that she love me so so so much. SHE SHARE EVERYTHING MEANS EVERYTHING With me about her friends n school too . She also says that I take care of her. She used to drink a little but She promised me that she will never drink, n now says that she havent touched the vodka for past 12 days(I cant say whether she is true or not). One thing that I must tell u that i know that she dont have boyfriend there.
                                    MEANS THAT NOW I FEEL THAT SHE LOVES ME BUT SOME OF FRIENDS DONT STILL TRUST HER. SO THERE IS DIVISON in my FRIENDS On this issue so I brought this matter here.  
               BUT THERE IS ONE THING THAT I M STILL IN DILEMMA N TOLD HER THAT I WILL TAKE SOME MORE TIME TO UNDERSTAND HER. So I still dont know whether loves me or not? 

    Hey plz dont say this without any solid reason that leave her n have gf here. So u here to decide what is right. So u take her pros n cons too.

If u think that she doesnt love me then say me to get rid of her.
But if u think that she loves me then tell me to trust her.

SO PLZ JUSTIFY


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> hello friends,
> 
> Nice to see u all. U all r enjoying like earlier. I m back after two months with a problem again .
> 
> ...


How can we decide whether she loves you or not? 
Its you who have to decide all these things.If you himself dont know whether she loves you or not then who are we to decide this without knowing her?
95% of these internet love relationships are fake and time pass type.You are in those 95%.There is another guy in this forum i wont name him(he knows that  gadha hai salla )who has a similar story like you.They also exchanged their numbers and pictures.They know each other for the last 2 years.And now this guy thinks that she doesnt love him and she is fake.What kind of love and relationship is this?If you cant trust the other person.Personally i dont trust the people on net.Its your choice whether you want to believe her or not.

Aapki yatraa mangalmay ho.


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2008)

if u can really meet her then only things will get cleared up.

Else it feels hollow somewhere. May be fake or infatuation or 100s of things.

Rememeber you dont want to feel pissed off after spending few years of ur life and later realizing that u two were really not meant for each other


----------



## sg1 (Apr 22, 2008)

The only solution I can offer is.... Look up from your keyboard once in a while and realise there *IS* a *REAL* world out there!!!!
Cyberspace is NOT the place to live out a loving relationship, Go jump on a bus and go meet the girl *IN PERSON!!!!!*

*Whatever did we do for relationships before computers were invented??*


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ Exactly...! Stop all this nonsense, get out of your room and have a real life..! Online chatting is meant just for that.. chatting..! thats all..  This is what I feel.. You asked for an opinion.. you got one.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 22, 2008)

Man get out of your fantasy world!!! Get a life!!! I think there are enough and more girls around you, you just need to look. 

Don't get carried away by online relationships, risky stuff. Sometimes may be linked to mafiosi too. 

She may be enticing you to give away your "personal" photos and then may blackmail you or post it all over the internet.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 22, 2008)

On the internet,

If its a guy, it is a guy.
If its a gal, it is a guy.
If its a kid, it is an FBI officer. 

_


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 22, 2008)

^Lolz.

But, seriously, how can folks take relations over the internet so seriously?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 22, 2008)

All I got to say is, you're another one of these '_messanger_' dudes.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2008)

Solution : Don't fall for her, till you meet her up.

By reading your mammoth post, I came to know there are differences in opinion between you & your friends.I would suggest you please don't let there be any gap between your friendship for a person who you haven't met. Friends are the most strongest support. Don't lose your lifelongs friends for a 10 days girl.


I can say this because I had in been exactly same situation like you, but I am waiting for her to meet in person & then will decide the future course of action.
Maybe I will meet her in coming two months. 

In my case I had talked on phone & chatted with her.If possible with you,call her up & try to speak on phone rather than Internet. *Chatting creates a lot of misunderstandings.* Ye I mean a looootttttt !!!!
But always keep a safe distance.

I still miss her, but now I have to became strong enough to let that not affect me. 

Also indulge in some passions or interests. I have now started blogging & also gaming which has fred my mind of all these worries. Also am planning to buy a digicam soon to satisfy my passion for photography.  
Look around yourself you must be having a lot of pending work.Complete it. Take a walk along the beach.Read a book, other than romantic one. 

I am waiting for my dream girl to come. Hope you do the same & tread cautiously.

@Others - I agree with you that "How can you fell in love over internet?" but sometimes it just happens. As said by you, It is mostly Infatuation.Yes you are right, but there are cases where such meets have turned into weddings.

Now you will ask how can you say that??? 
Well, I have a couple of friends who have got married this way. And they did not got married from any matrimony site but from chatting & one from orkutting.

So next time you meet someone intresting, be sure to check her/him out, but tread cautiously & slowly. * You must have a Backup Plan *

Do ponder on my words.


----------



## remrow (Apr 22, 2008)

very cool story!


----------



## din (Apr 22, 2008)

Reminds me of another story (happened in India 3 yr back) !

Girl sent an email to the guy telling - 

_Hey why are you not sending emails ? You forgot the childhood friend ?_

Guy thought - what the hell ! I do not even know you.  So he sent reply - 

_Sorry but it seems you sent email to the wrong person. _

Girl didn't give up. She teased with more emails. Finally the guy gave up.

Things started becoming serious when the girl's Dad met guy with the proposal (by the time the guy fell in love - crazy huh ?)

So it got fixed by the families. They met in real. They made a lot of phone calls (both became Elite customers of Airtel ) , guy made long trips (from Cochin- Kerala to Mangalore - Karnataka). 

Then the crazy guy created a website !

*www.dinwedsroopa.com (website 3 yr old) 

Finally they got married in December 2005.

That is how Uncle Din Got married lol - and Junior Din is on the way 

By telling this, I am not recommending you to go for her. I was just telling some online relationships may work, but mostly it may not !

In our case, it was all ok, an arranged love marriage ! All things like caste, religion, horoscope match was there too !


----------



## praka123 (Apr 22, 2008)

^hehe!cool to know that !
but how is it possible(caste,horoscope etc?) via net?before proposing did you both made sure about that  oh!btw ur wife is from kasaragode?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 22, 2008)

@Din
wah! bhai wah! 


btw the last line+age is they key 
_


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 22, 2008)

THANX EVERYONE. SO MANY REPLIES. 
@ Gaurav-indian, yes u r right,we shouldnt trust anyone online. It can be fake but u know miracle happens, i m not favouring her but tell me what should I tell her that I want to get rid of u.Huh... Then what will she think about me? Thank u for giving Example. i must keep ur advice in mind. I m not loving her now from heart but still trying to understand her that she is right for me or not. N what u have said is absolutely right "What kind of love and relationship is this?If you cant trust the other person". Thanx for good wishes "Aapki yatraa mangalmay ho"

@T159, thanx friend. yeah r right too, but i cant meet her right now. She is so far n what i will say to my parents, that i m going to meet a gal who i dont know. My parents will kick me out of house, no no no way. CANT MEET HER FOR ATLEAST THIS YEAR.

@sg1, sorry mate I seldomly travel in buses  but thats not my answer.thanx anyway

@prasad_den, I m not after gal friends. i know that i can have here too. I cant say goodbye to her without any solid reason. u know if i do so it become matter of prestige, i dont want to be called liar or fake. I have given her a long lecture on what is right or what is wrong. thanx for becoming angry 

@nucleuscore, , I m not in fantasies. But what is fantasy in this? U R VERY RIGHT TOO, SHE CAN MISUSE ME. So i m very careful about this too. But when u talk to her then u will feel how sweet n child she is. WILL NEVER SHARE MY P. PHOTO.thanx for ur valuable comments. i will sure keep this in my mind.

@Digitaldude, But she is a gal, i can gurantee u. thanx for FBI = KID information 

@rayraven & @qwertymaniac, yup this happens sometimes.

@coolg5, SAME CONDITION, I m not leaving my friends . I m not fool like that . but my friends have different opinions on this, some say go on n some say stop this. I will take care of what u have said. Thanx. EXPECTING TO HEAR FROM U MORE bcaz of same situation happened with u.

@remrow, Hey u r to help or enjoy here? 

@DIN, sorry SIR but here is a different condition, INDIAN GALS r not equal to WESTERN GALS. INDIAN GALS R FAR BETTER. u had everything on ur side like good luck,same caste,matched horoscope etc.etc.

EXPECTING MORE ANSWERS........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^hehe!cool to know that !
> *but how is it possible(caste,horoscope etc?)* via net?before proposing did you both made sure about that  oh!btw ur wife is from kasaragode?



You can use Kundli Pro edition.


----------



## din (Apr 22, 2008)

*@hayabusa_ryu*

OK, coming back to the topic, if you do not mind, I would like to ask you something. Please do not feel bad. 

*What is your plan ? I mean long term plan.*

Like if you are planning to keep this relation online only and want to be her BF, then nothing wrong ! I mean in that case, you do not have to worry whether its a real person, whether everything she tells is true etc as this will not going to affect you anyway.

If you have plans in your mind (I know 20 yrs is something close or not-that-much-away to a decision making age in this matter) like marrying her - you have to ask yourself a lot of questions.

Whether you met her in real, whether the things she tells is true, whether your family will accept it, what are all your future plans, if you find it is all false and fake how will you accept it in life, if shes real and if everything goes ok and if you get married, whether she know more about you, how shes going to adjust a life with you, how she can manage living in a totally new, different country with a person whom she do not know much, what about your kids and a lot of things like that.

I am not blaming you for this. Not because I married the girl whom I met in cyberspace first. But just because sometimes people trust others in internet. Sometimes it will all be true but in majority of cases it will be fake. The truth is very cruel in this matter !

What my opinion is, relax, think about all aspects of life, if you take this just as a timepass and nothing serious, go ahead ! Yes, nothing wrong, but you should not spend too much time on this. Also, never exchange any personal / sensitive / secret matters. It may bring trouble if not today, later.

If you are still very serious about the matter and ready to go with a strong decision, ask yourself all the questions, find the answers, discuss with your family, think about the consequences, try to meet her in real (yes I know it is very tough) and take enough time before taking the decision. After all its a matter of life !

Personally I recommend you to take it easy. As all others suggested, try to find and make relationship with people in the real life more. Not to discourage you, but in the cyberspace we just can't believe each other. You never know, some day you may meet a beautiful girl in the street, may fall in love with her, may meet her more, may your family agree with it, may you get married soon, you will have half a dozen kids and the prince and princess lived happily forever ....

After all we all all ThinkDigit prefer happy ending stories. Good luck, God bless you my friend.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 22, 2008)

Din sir and others - 
Even Deep (whoisdeep.com, former Admin here) met his wife in Internet.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 22, 2008)

Who knows, I may meet mine on the Digit Forum 

19 year old guy looking for GF PM ME

I think we need something like a bazaar forum here... 

But apart from that, Do not trust anyone you meet online unless you have met and talked and get to know each other. Most people have split personalities - One in the real world, and one in the virtual world. The personality you may have fallen in love with, need not be the one that you are really seeking. Think about it mate, even if you marry her, you can then only talk with her over MSN, even at bedroom  So find out more about this person and then do what your heart says.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 22, 2008)

ladki ka chakkar me fash gaya tu bhirdu wo bhi internet waki.bura marega  

first meet her in person then decide. 
 but dont do another EURO TRIP!


----------



## adi007 (Apr 22, 2008)

Did you exchanged your pics with her...?


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 22, 2008)

How can you just fall in love? Indian guys are such suckers for phoren firangs  Honestly, get a real girlfriend in India.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 22, 2008)

din said:


> All things like caste, religion, horoscope match was there too !



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! So that's the clincher, else you would have been in a BIG SOUP of your own making.


----------



## trublu (Apr 22, 2008)

din said:


> Reminds me of another story (happened in India 3 yr back) !
> 
> Girl sent an email to the guy telling -
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Cool Love Story Din bhai!! Quite filmy.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

@ din......


man u show me some sweet love in tht story..nice..


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys trusting a gal online & keeping the love/relations online only????Forget it....

I met my ex-gf on Hi5, well...actually I saw her here in person, then found her on Hi5, then contacted & well...we were together for 2 years then we parted for some reason, so it just starts online, but better if u bring it to the real life. I asked her for her Phone number on 3rd chatting session only. SHe was Zeeshan's senior  

Dont' trust the reel life, cos real life is better. Talk to that gal, meet her in person then only take some decisions....

Personal Opinion - Get out of the house, meet girls in real, talk to them, flirt, go for date....whatever, don't keep it till online only.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

@grudge...

But she was indian r8???

@OT...

dude soln is simple...tell her to come to india....its not a big deal for her....
meet her..then decide....otherwise u be clobbered man..trust me....


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 22, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> ^^ Exactly...! Stop all this nonsense, get out of your room and have a real life..! Online chatting is meant just for that.. chatting..! thats all.. This is what I feel.. You asked for an opinion.. you got one.


 
damn true, damn true

but if you have long term relation with someone then u can think abt it otherwise its a blind world . . .


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

@GX....amen to tht bro....

@OT..get out of home man..why u try to find girls on net..


----------



## legolas (Apr 22, 2008)

@hayabusa_ryu,how about a video chat???  and where is she in Europe??



madjeri said:


> dude soln is simple...*tell her to come to india*....its not a big deal for her....meet her..then decide....otherwise u be clobbered man..trust me....



 really funny!!


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

@legolas....

saw something funny?????
yeas i mean TELL HER TO COME TO INDIA....

ya...teenagers of western nations are nothing like u ..FYI.....they do travel a alot...17-18..i am sure she can....

LOL...oh yeah video chat...great..dude u shld get out of ur house someyimes....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's the answer:

......................................

...............................

.........................

....................

..............

.........

.....

...

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



hayabusa_ryu said:


> Lastly she said that she really want me as *his* boyfriend....



Either you're gay or s(he)'s gay. So, stay away from this relationship


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^LOL......good one....

@hay..u listening...this is weird man u know it....


----------



## Jack_Vorobey (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't belive in "online" love.......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Guys trusting a gal online & keeping the love/relations online only????Forget it....
> 
> I met my ex-gf on Hi5, well...actually I saw her here in person, then found her on Hi5, then contacted & well...we were together for 2 years then we parted for some reason, so it just starts online, but better if u bring it to the real life. I asked her for her Phone number on 3rd chatting session only. SHe was Zeeshan's senior



Tu exceptional case hai  tu aur teri gf ki kahaniyaan main bachpan se sunta aa raha hu aisi koi post nahi hai jahan teri gf ka jikar nahi kiya tune


----------



## din (Apr 22, 2008)

@gaurav_indian

gx does not believe in online love

gx does not believe in offline love

gx does believe in "installation" love (install Vista at 2.30 AM)

 lol, just kidding ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

din said:


> @gaurav_indian
> 
> gx does not believe in online love
> 
> ...


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 22, 2008)

Abe Sarkeshawar sab moh maya hai 
Aa ke mere Charan Chu le sab theek ho jayega


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe Sarkeshawar sab moh maya hai
> Aa ke mere Charan Chu le sab theek ho jayega



hehe


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 22, 2008)

I had once, spent a lot of time chatting like this with a girl who claimed to be in love with me, but later found out that it was the ex-boyfriend of a friend of mine. He, posed as a girl, tried to spy on me thinking that I was dating his ex-gf. It was a fun show then...


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank U Everybody For So Many Replies.

Lastly I Came On Conclusion After So Many Valuable Advices That I Should Break Up Our Relation With Her. This Will Be Better For Me N My Life N My Career. I Have To Put My Emotions Aside.
  One More Thing I Can Do Is To Flirt Her. But I Dont Like Flirting. Dont Want To Hurt Anybody. I Will Say Her That We Should Progress As Online Friends But Not More Than That.
      Take Care Of These Things In Future.
                  Thanx Everybody.
                         Have A Nice Day To All


----------



## utsav (Apr 22, 2008)

Meri toh kismat hi phooti hai. Meri koi gf hi nehi  ladki patane ki himmat hi nehi hoti ki najana kab ladki ka baap juta leke peeche pad jaye. My frnd found a gr8 solution to this problem. Usne aisi ladki patayi jiske baapu saalo pehle dead ho gaye  
a gal found me on orkut and started communicating wid me frm 5 months back. Whenevr i come online she pops up on chat on ym. I never started chat session with her first. She is d one who loves to chat too much with me  maine kuch din pehle himmat jutayi aur uski pic maangi and she said that she doesnt have it .lol. I hav sent her my pic but she isnt ( . I did a lot of investigation on orkut and concluded that she is not fake (i.e a boy ) but she is intelligent and wants to be safe as u guys know wats happening online these days


----------



## din (Apr 22, 2008)

*@hayabusa_ryu*

Good decision. Let her be your online friend. So even if you find it is fake, it will not affect you much.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 22, 2008)

@ DIN, Thank u sir for ur support


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

Wonder why People take Online Activity so seriously


----------



## legolas (Apr 22, 2008)

madjeri said:


> teenagers of western nations are nothing like u


Nobody in Europe or anywhere for that matter is that stupid to pursue something that is less than a fling. She is 18 probably!! 


madjeri said:


> 17-18. i am sure she can....


(mostly a minor).


madjeri said:


> LOL...oh yeah video chat...great..dude u shld get out of ur house someyimes....


Ok!  even my European GF says I should spend less time with my comp  but still ... 

ufff ontopic: And please tell me *where from is she in Europe*?


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 22, 2008)

@legolas, she is from norway

so many people have online gf here(EITHER IT BE TIMEPASS ONLY)


----------



## Pathik (Apr 22, 2008)

Great @din sir.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 22, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Tu exceptional case hai  tu aur teri gf ki kahaniyaan main bachpan se sunta aa raha hu aisi koi post nahi hai jahan teri gf ka jikar nahi kiya tune


every bit right,I am sick of reading his sick stories.He is like a honey pot to girls,irresistible.lol.Or maybe aaj kal ki lucknowi ladkiyan bigad gayi hain,hmm.



OMG,Yahoo messenger(for Indians mostly) and msn(for rest of the world) are the single biggest invention made by humans after,of course Wheel, to have such a huge impact on our lives,seriously.


anyways,as everybody suggested,Get some real life dude.And try bashing people on random chats,its far more addictive,trust me.

and oh yea,drinking isn't a bad thing.Screw all those who say it is.


----------



## legolas (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @legolas, she is from norway
> so many people have online gf here(EITHER IT BE TIMEPASS ONLY)


Really rich country!  Its better to not ask her now as to what she tells is true. Try tracing her IP. Ask her may be to speak something in Norway language in a video chat. Always insist on Video chat at the least expected moment. That is the only thing as far as I know if in your hands to trust if she is the one chatting with you... IMO. and if the photo was true... At least you will know if you have been ridiculed/bambaoozled.. and you can find peace with "Johnny Walker" 
Hard Truth: This is never going to work. As others said get a real life.



The_Devil_Himself said:


> and oh yea,drinking isn't a bad thing.Screw all those who say it is.


I remember a funny quote when I read this... "Don't drink while driving... you might spill the beer"


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 23, 2008)

o.o,norway! I would marry her just for the huge bandwidth they get there,.


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

@legolas , Matter is closed, NOT INTERESTED IN HER NOW after so many advices.

@DEVIL, lol


----------



## legolas (Apr 23, 2008)

^^Ok. the first person ever in my life to see taking an advice!  
I don't know what to say to you... really!
@Devil, In Europe, everywhere we get the same BW!  In Norway, may be the government pays for you!


----------



## din (Apr 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> o.o,norway! I would marry her just for the huge bandwidth they get there,.



This is the reason why bSNL is bringing 512 UL scheme. So that Indian guys will not go behind European girls just for 'bandwidth'


----------



## legolas (Apr 23, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> I had once, spent a lot of time chatting like this with a girl who claimed to be in love with me, but later found out that it was the ex-boyfriend of a friend of mine. He, posed as a girl, tried to spy on me thinking that I was dating his ex-gf. It was a fun show then...


height of paranoia!



din said:


> This is the reason why bSNL is bringing 512 UL scheme. So that Indian guys will not go behind European girls just for 'bandwidth'



 not even close to stop Indian guys to go behind just for BW. My upload speed here is around 6 M*B*ps depending on the site and dl speed a little larger.


----------



## din (Apr 23, 2008)

legolas said:


> My upload speed here is around 6 M*B*ps



WOW, seems you got 12 GF in total !!!


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

so guys like DEVIL will marry an European gal only for BW not for kids


----------



## blueshift (Apr 23, 2008)

Weird and stupid!

btw you can share her photos here!!


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

@ BLUESHIFT, sorry I cant but she told me today that she will send some more photos of herself tomorrow. , I m chatting with her now n trying to say what I have decided,


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @ BLUESHIFT, sorry I cant but she told me today that she will send some more photos or herself tomorrow. , I m chatting with her now n trying to say what I have decided,



Hum sabka "hi" bolna


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2008)

^^


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 23, 2008)

*youtube.com/watch?v=e03-cb_jIoA&feature=related

Har kisi ko nahin milta
yahan pyar zindagi mein
khushnaseeb hai wo jinko hai mili
yeh bahaar zindagi mein

Hothon se honthh mile na bhale
chaahe mile na baahen baahon se
do dil zinda reh sakte hai
chaahat ki bhari nigaahon se

Har kisi ko nahin milta
yahan pyar zindagi mein
khushnaseeb hai wo jinko hai mili
yeh bahaar zindagi mein

Zulfon ke narm andheren hai
jismon ke garm ujaale hai
jeete ji hum ko pyar mila
hum dono kismat waale hai

Har kisi ko nahin milta
yahan pyar zindagi mein
khushnaseeb hai wo jinko hai mili
yeh bahaar zindagi mein

Credit: *www.justsomelyrics.com/2004132/HAR-KISI-KO-Lyrics


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

@ gaurav, LOL, if I have to make further relation with her, i must say that to her. Tum apna number lag wane ke chakkar mein ho kya mujhe hatakar. Dont u have gfs? If u ever had she must have died bcaz of laughing. still dont have guts to say her goodbye.

@ ROHAN, i felt that there is something missing, haha SHAAYAR KI KAMI THI PURI HO GAYI .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @ gaurav, LOL, if I have to make further relation with her, i must say that to her. Tum apna number lag wane ke chakkar mein ho kya mujhe hatakar. Dont u have gfs? If u ever had she must have died bcaz of laughing. still dont have guts to say her goodbye.



abey meri nahi hai tabhi toh chahta hu teri bhi na ho  joking


----------



## legolas (Apr 23, 2008)

din said:


> WOW, seems you got 12 GF in total !!!


hahaaa


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @ ROHAN, i felt that there is something missing, haha SHAAYAR KI KAMI THI PURI HO GAYI .



shukar kar hindi mein likha hai warna yeh javascript mein likhne shuru kar dega shayari toh yeh forum chorna par jayega.


----------



## legolas (Apr 23, 2008)

^ ^ English please guys!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 23, 2008)

@hayabusa_ryu

I feel you love her truly. I think she won't a guy like you. 



gaurav_indian said:


> shukar kar hindi mein likha hai warna yeh javascript mein likhne shuru kar dega shayari toh yeh forum chorna par jayega.



bas kya, mujhe hindia bhi aati hai!


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

@ gaurav, aur teri kabhi hogi bhi nahi. bhai koi ladki tumhare saath rahe to paagal na ghoshit kar di jaye , just joking me too


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Har kisi ko nahin milta*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif
> yahan pyar zindagi mein*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif
> khushnaseeb hai wo jinko hai mili
> yeh bahaar zindagi mein*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @ gaurav, aur teri kabhi hogi bhi nahi. bhai koi ladki tumhare saath rahe to paagal na ghoshit kar di jaye , just joking me too



I love maya. Autodesk maya.



Rockstar11 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif



Aage bharo aage bharo


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

@ gaurav, i know u must have some animation gfs


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @ gaurav, i know u must have some animation gfs



First post mein itna tragedic tha ab comedy kar raha hai tu


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Apr 23, 2008)

@gaurav, kya karu bhulne ke liye kuch to kar sakta hun, u know  I dont drink

@ if i like forget her when I be with u, thats good. isnt it?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> @gaurav, kya karu bhulne ke liye kuch to kar sakta hun, u know  I dont drink
> 
> @ if i like forget her when I be with u, thats good. isnt it?



acha khasa dikhta hai rahul dravid ki tarah tujhe yahan koi ladki nahi mili  yede yede ladke ghoom rahe hote hai gf ke saath tujh jaise tab kahan hote hai


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2008)

wat a thread ......serious Drama se shuru hoke comedy pe pahunch gaya.. sab Gaurav bhai ki meharbaani   .......lage raho India .....  



rohan_shenoy said:


> @hayabusa_ryu
> 
> I feel you love her truly. I think she won't a guy like you.
> 
> ...



Koi nayi Language aayi hai kya market me ??   

Ontopic:- yaar Ryu, kyun tension le raha hai ...jitna aage badhta hai badhne de relation ko ...kal ko Khuda-na-khasta agar shaadi waaadi ho gayi to dahej me itni saari BANDWIDTH milegi ki pure forum ki lottery nikal jaaegi ... agar intrsted nahi hai to us se uski kisi saheli ka pata kar ....aaj kal main bhi khali baitha hun


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> wat a thread ......serious Drama se shuru hoke comedy pe pahunch gaya.. sab Gaurav bhai ki meharbaani   .......lage raho India .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meri bhi garmiyon ki holidays chal rahi hai


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 23, 2008)

leave the guy alone you pervs.

kya soch ke thread banate ho yaar,bhindi khaya karo,dimag tej hoga.


thread reported for closure,


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> leave the guy alone you pervs.
> 
> kya soch ke thread banate ho yaar,bhindi khaya karo,dimag tej hoga.
> 
> ...


lol woh advice maang raha hai hum de rahe hai 
aur bhindi ki dukaan aage lagao bhaiyaa


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> meri bhi garmiyon ki holidays chal rahi hai



koi nahi ... saheli ki saheli ko tera naam recommend kar denge ...dnt wrry dear.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 23, 2008)

lol. why such kind of threads are so popular? 

coz we all hav the same story or want something to happen like that. 

Waise main bhi khali hun. koi achi milti hi nahi.kya jamana aagaya


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> I love maya. Autodesk maya.



Vats tu bhi maya jaal me phas chuka hai.


----------



## din (Apr 23, 2008)

I see a "lock" icon near ...

Enough I think, why not closing the thread ?


----------

